# Issues with Logic score editor



## South Thames (Oct 5, 2020)

I am hoping some one can help me with the below.

I use the Logic Score editor to program quite a bit, and I’ve been having a problem lately which is that in lots of projects, when I go to edit a score region, even with only that region selected, I see a ‘full score’ in Logic terms (all tracks), which is unwieldy to use. The piano roll and list editors still only show the selected track region. It slows my workflow down a lot.

I can’t figure out if this some kind of bug, or if I’m missing some obscure setting that I don’t know about. What I want to happen is that when select a region and go to ‘Edit’ ‘Score’ it just shows me the score for that region.

I've had frequent other problems where in a file the score editor locks onto a particular segment of score so that no matte what I select I always see that section of score (again, other editors show the selected parts).

I currently use Logic Pro 10.4.1 — my next step is probably to try updating, but I dislike doing this mid-project and at least the latter problem has I know persisted through a number of previous updates, so any other suggestions gratefully appreciated!


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 5, 2020)

I have an ebook called “Using Logic Pro X’s Updated Score Editor” that you may find helpful.


----------



## Saxer (Oct 5, 2020)

Check the "Chain" icon at the score editor window. Yellow: show only the content of the selected region. Purple: Keep the layer of selected regions. Black: Keep the current content independent from the selection.
Probably your score editor has a purple or black color. Switch by clicking on the chain icon.
And a double click into the "white paper" in the score editor beside the notes changes from single region to score view.


----------



## Pieman (Jan 23, 2022)

Ashermusic said:


> I have an ebook called “Using Logic Pro X’s Updated Score Editor” that you may find helpful.


Hi Ashermusic. Where can I find your ebook, as it sounds exactly what I need!


----------



## pinki (May 16, 2022)

@Ashermusic

Hey Jay I was wondering about your ebook too...cannot find it on the usual places..kindle, apple books etc?
I'm very much enjoying your Packt Logic X course right now but the score editor book would be useful for me..I've recently switched from DP to Logic.
Thanks


----------



## eakwarren (May 16, 2022)

I don't think Jay's active on this forum anymore. Maybe try *logicprohelp.com?*


----------



## tmhuud (May 16, 2022)

Try....



The Sound Board - Index page


----------



## pinki (May 17, 2022)

Ah OK thanks.


----------



## Gil (May 17, 2022)

Hello,
Jay's book is available here.
Please note that it is a 2014 book, so perhaps outdated.
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## Pieman (May 17, 2022)

Gil said:


> Hello,
> Jay's book is available here.
> Please note that it is a 2014 book, so perhaps outdated.
> Regards,
> Gil.


Hi Gil

Thanks for the link mate, no worries about it being from 2014..I’m sure it’ll be a massive help for me


----------

